# GOP Platform - Sell Public Lands



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.hcn.org/articles/2016-gop-platform-pushes-federal-land-transfers

"Congress should reconsider whether parts of the federal government's enormous landholdings and control of water in the West could be better used for ranching, mining, or forestry through private ownership&#8230; The enduring truth is that people best protect what they own."

Just a friendly reminder that a vote for Rob Bishop is a vote against Public Lands


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> https://www.hcn.org/articles/2016-gop-platform-pushes-federal-land-transfers
> 
> "Congress should reconsider whether parts of the federal government's enormous landholdings and control of water in the West could be better used for ranching, mining, or forestry through private ownership&#8230; The enduring truth is that people best protect what they own."
> 
> Just a friendly reminder that a vote for Rob Bishop is a vote against Public Lands


This quote is also a friendly rebuttal to those state politicians that get up and tell concerned groups like sportsmen and other outdoor enthusiasts that "state ownership does not automatically mean that the land will be sold off". Of course it does, as this platform plank states.


----------

